# Ostseedorsch – Licht am Ende des Tunnels!?



## Tulpe2 (17. Juni 2020)

Hi,
das Wichtigste wäre erstmal ein Mindestmaß - auch für Berufsfischer (Maschenweite) - dass dann auch eine sichere Laichreife gewährleistet und nicht wie derzeit die 35 cm Kinderstube ...


----------

